# Quick Walk Out With The Dogs Before It Got Dark



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a quick walk with my mate and his dogs before it got dark. Shot these two partridge with the catty and had the pup retrieving them. Took some time and messing about but got them in the end


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing better than that ... hunting with a slingshot and a dog.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Quality


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

The partrige family in the skillet. Good score and I'm sure the doggies loved the experience as much as you did. Great shooting!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Those birds remind me of the Hungarian Partridge I used to hunt in Idaho.

Nice Score!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like you are enjoying your new catty!!! Good hunting!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I miss going out hunting with my dog. I wish you many more hunts with your pal, thanks for the pic


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice walk!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

We don't get many English partridges in Suffolk,do you have a lot up there?


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shooting sounds like my kinda walk


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> We don't get many English partridges in Suffolk,do you have a lot up there?


Thousands mate


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shooting my friend


----------

